# Landscape startup business



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm considering starting a small landscape business focusing on flowerbed, berm, and container design/planting. I'm working on a business plan currently. The owner of a successful garden center here is a friend and has agreed to mentor me.

For you guys who do this for a living, what resources do you recommend I read/watch to help me with pricing jobs? Are there any books you'd recommend? Any good YouTube channels to watch (I've watched several; some seem reasonable and some crazy).


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

If no replies on TLF, here's an alternate site to ask: https://www.lawnsite.com/


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey Darrell,

I do not have a landscaping company, But I do sell landscaping/farm/industrial equipment. My suggestions to start is google. ( Time and Material Log ).
This is how you will calculate each job quote.

Add up how long it will take you to do the job. Start by looking at your own house. Pick something easy to start. New flower bed 10x10 .
Removal of 100 square feet of Sod. 2 x hour
Tilling the soil 1 x hour
Installing of metal edging. 1 x hour
Installing of topsoil/flower mix 1 x hour
Installing the flowers 1 X hour

Total job 6 hours

Then add how much all the supplies will cost. Topsoil, flowers. Rented equipment?

Decide on your profit margin needed and configure your total.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Fantastic! Thank you!!!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Darrell said:


> I'm considering starting a small landscape business focusing on flowerbed, berm, and container design/planting. I'm working on a business plan currently. The owner of a successful garden center here is a friend and has agreed to mentor me.
> 
> For you guys who do this for a living, what resources do you recommend I read/watch to help me with pricing jobs? Are there any books you'd recommend? Any good YouTube channels to watch (I've watched several; some seem reasonable and some crazy).


Watch everything Keith Kalfas does on youtube. He's a beast.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

^^^

And a bit psycho! &#128514;


----------

